# 2016 1.4L turbo mods



## zfleish7 (Oct 20, 2016)

picked up a 2016 1.4L jetta a few months back and have had absolutely no luck finding aftermarket parts myself so I have decided to rely upon current VW owners/experts. Everything that I want to modify has to deal with the engine such as intake, intercooler, exhaust, chipping, etc. The only things I've been able to "modify" was that I put a Carbon Fiber rear spoiler lip on the trunk which looks pretty sharp. The other thing that I did was 20% tint all the way around. Its black on black so it make it look more sleek. However I am a man in need of POWER!! Can anyone help point me in the right direction for engine/exhaust mods. I have found just about everything for a 2016 Jetta with a 1.8L but nothing for the 1.4L. Also if you have any modifications done to your vehicle I would love to see pictures of how they turned out. I am new to this forum so I'm hoping for the most part people will be helpful and friendly!


----------



## zfleish7 (Oct 20, 2016)

zfleish7 said:


> picked up a 2016 1.4L jetta a few months back and have had absolutely no luck finding aftermarket parts myself so I have decided to rely upon current VW owners/experts. Everything that I want to modify has to deal with the engine such as intake, intercooler, exhaust, chipping, etc. The only things I've been able to "modify" was that I put a Carbon Fiber rear spoiler lip on the trunk which looks pretty sharp. The other thing that I did was 20% tint all the way around. Its black on black so it make it look more sleek. However I am a man in need of POWER!! Can anyone help point me in the right direction for engine/exhaust mods. I have found just about everything for a 2016 Jetta with a 1.8L but nothing for the 1.4L. Also if you have any modifications done to your vehicle I would love to see pictures of how they turned out. I am new to this forum so I'm hoping for the most part people will be helpful and friendly!


just a quick update. I've been doing a good amount of research and the only thing I was able to come by that seems reliable enough to try is this cold air intake. I'm looking to order it next Friday and hook it up. I triple checked to make sure that it would fit the 1.4L and they reassured me that it would. I will post before and after pictures and videos and a short review of it overall. Here is a link if anyone would like to look at getting one themselves... 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/21-797C-AEM...ash=item2a73121318:g:3~gAAOSwYIxYBmje&vxp=mtr


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

zfleish7 said:


> just a quick update. I've been doing a good amount of research and the only thing I was able to come by that seems reliable enough to try is this cold air intake. I'm looking to order it next Friday and hook it up. I triple checked to make sure that it would fit the 1.4L and they reassured me that it would. I will post before and after pictures and videos and a short review of it overall. Here is a link if anyone would like to look at getting one themselves...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/21-797C-AEM...ash=item2a73121318:g:3~gAAOSwYIxYBmje&vxp=mtr


I wouldn't waste your time on an intake unless your looking for some more sound from under the hood. A guy on here has a thread where he made one for about $120. $270 is a lot of dough for No noticeable gain. Burger motorsports is supposed to be releasing a JB1 module for our cars in November. Not sure if thats still happening or not but if your looking for more power I would hold off until then or email someone from there to find out if thats still happening. Back in august is the last time i spoke with someone from there and it was still in the works. And its plug and play so warranty safe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zfleish7 (Oct 20, 2016)

LickThePenny said:


> I wouldn't waste your time on an intake unless your looking for some more sound from under the hood. A guy on here has a thread where he made one for about $120. $270 is a lot of dough for No noticeable gain. Burger motorsports is supposed to be releasing a JB1 module for our cars in November. Not sure if thats still happening or not but if your looking for more power I would hold off until then or email someone from there to find out if thats still happening. Back in august is the last time i spoke with someone from there and it was still in the works. And its plug and play so warranty safe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw the one post you were referring to where someone had made their own intake. The whole thing with the one I found was that it had a review and warranty. It's that what I would mind making my own and installing it, its just if I can buy a name brand product thats backed by a warranty, I don't really mind spending the extra money. However I keep asking around for aftermarket parts and I keep getting the same answer which is "you'll just have to wait." Since the car has already been out for a year and they have modifications that you can do to the Euro models, I guess the demand is not high enough here. I know they aren't the sportiest cars nor are they the fastest but damn... I JUST WANT TO MAKE IT GO FASTER


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

zfleish7 said:


> I saw the one post you were referring to where someone had made their own intake. The whole thing with the one I found was that it had a review and warranty. It's that what I would mind making my own and installing it, its just if I can buy a name brand product thats backed by a warranty, I don't really mind spending the extra money. However I keep asking around for aftermarket parts and I keep getting the same answer which is "you'll just have to wait." Since the car has already been out for a year and they have modifications that you can do to the Euro models, I guess the demand is not high enough here. I know they aren't the sportiest cars nor are they the fastest but damn... I JUST WANT TO MAKE IT GO FASTER


An intake with a warranty is as credible as a homeless man with house keys. The intake will not break nor cause any harm to your engine unless you are really out to damage the motor somehow. Ultimately you WILL have to wait for more aftermarket parts as 2016 is the first year the 1.4L has hit the states. Alternatively, the 1.4 has been around for years overseas/europe. So, you do have the option of looking for mk7 1.4l golf parts and getting them shipped to the states. I have been talking with Integrated Engineering regarding aftermarket parts and they said the 1.8t shares similar parts, but again, I'd wait until a retailer says it fits/works rather than buying parts I am unsure of. As of right now, flash, intake, exhaust is all you have at the moment for the bigger items so yes, you will have to wait. 

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## seesir (Aug 3, 2016)

Are there any exhausts for the 1.4? Someone mentioned that any exhaust for a turboed Jetta should fit but not sure if that's correct 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zfleish7 (Oct 20, 2016)

seesir said:


> Are there any exhausts for the 1.4? Someone mentioned that any exhaust for a turboed Jetta should fit but not sure if that's correct
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im not sure who may have said that but I am 99.9% sure that is not true..


----------



## DJFriar (Jul 30, 2010)

Cherb32 said:


> As of right now, flash, intake, exhaust is all you have at the moment for the bigger items so yes, you will have to wait.


I'm curious about the flash, what is it called? Who makes it?


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

DJFriar said:


> I'm curious about the flash, what is it called? Who makes it?


Well APR has it on their site. But someone had checked and it isnt ready yet...so no flash available

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle41091 (Dec 21, 2016)

*same*

i just picked up a 2017 jetta 1.4t and am in the same boat. i plan on spending alot of time on this forum in the near future.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Cts turbo intake looks sick and im planning on waiting for apr to release the stg 1 tune prob around summer. Also im planning on cutting off both rear and mid mufflers and installing a flo pro twister resonator. I have a 2017 vw jetta 1.4t manual and its so much fun. Also if u go to ecs tuning there is lots of upgrade parts as springs and coilovers as well as lil stuff...Ecs tuning has lots of parts for literally everything on it. Hope this helps

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swazz808 (Apr 4, 2017)

Unitronic just released their Stage 1 Tuning kit and it pulls some pretty impressive numbers with 91 octane.


----------



## Swazz808 (Apr 4, 2017)

you can always have a exhaust shop custom build yours and bu your own muffler!


----------



## Rabbitjoker (Sep 14, 2016)

I've had my 2016 1.4 since may 2016. In that time I have gotten a custom straight pipe cat back, forge motorsports boost pipe upgrade with blow off valve, dieselgeek short shifter, p3 multi gauge, racechip tune, injen short ram intake, trunk spoiler, spyder smoked projector led headlights, stage 2 dogbone insert. Others are cosmetic but I'm putting down 193hp with 250 torque. Though I have not yet got it dyno'ed to see how legit those numbers are but that's what I'm putting down according to my tuning program. I'm waiting for a downpipe to be made but I have read gulf downpipe will fit our jetta. I'm in talks with hpa motorsports and 42 dd on their professional opinion or if they have test fit one yet. But yes unfortunately for our 1.4 not much is available. Everybody wants to mod gti or 1.8. I'm opposite, I wanna start small and build it up, not get a head start with a decent powerful car already and slap a couple bolt ons and say I built it.


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

Rabbitjoker said:


> I've had my 2016 1.4 since may 2016. In that time I have gotten a custom straight pipe cat back, forge motorsports boost pipe upgrade with blow off valve, dieselgeek short shifter, p3 multi gauge, racechip tune, injen short ram intake, trunk spoiler, spyder smoked projector led headlights, stage 2 dogbone insert. Others are cosmetic but I'm putting down 193hp with 250 torque. Though I have not yet got it dyno'ed to see how legit those numbers are but that's what I'm putting down according to my tuning program. I'm waiting for a downpipe to be made but I have read gulf downpipe will fit our jetta. I'm in talks with hpa motorsports and 42 dd on their professional opinion or if they have test fit one yet. But yes unfortunately for our 1.4 not much is available. Everybody wants to mod gti or 1.8. I'm opposite, I wanna start small and build it up, not get a head start with a decent powerful car already and slap a couple bolt ons and say I built it.


What is this race chip tune?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## seesir (Aug 3, 2016)

Rabbitjoker said:


> I've had my 2016 1.4 since may 2016. In that time I have gotten a custom straight pipe cat back, forge motorsports boost pipe upgrade with blow off valve, dieselgeek short shifter, p3 multi gauge, racechip tune, injen short ram intake, trunk spoiler, spyder smoked projector led headlights, stage 2 dogbone insert. Others are cosmetic but I'm putting down 193hp with 250 torque. Though I have not yet got it dyno'ed to see how legit those numbers are but that's what I'm putting down according to my tuning program. I'm waiting for a downpipe to be made but I have read gulf downpipe will fit our jetta. I'm in talks with hpa motorsports and 42 dd on their professional opinion or if they have test fit one yet. But yes unfortunately for our 1.4 not much is available. Everybody wants to mod gti or 1.8. I'm opposite, I wanna start small and build it up, not get a head start with a decent powerful car already and slap a couple bolt ons and say I built it.


Where'd you find a blow off valve for our cars?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

Swazz808 said:


> Unitronic just released their Stage 1 Tuning kit and it pulls some pretty impressive numbers with 91 octane.


I had to rent a car for a few months so I got a jetta 1.4 I just put the uni stg1+ and it really woke it up in the mid range I would suggest it to anyone who wants a nice power bump 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

seesir said:


> Where'd you find a blow off valve for our cars?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can mount any blow off valve with the rigbt parts 


Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Rabbitjoker said:


> I've had my 2016 1.4 since may 2016. In that time I have gotten a custom straight pipe cat back, forge motorsports boost pipe upgrade with blow off valve, dieselgeek short shifter, p3 multi gauge, racechip tune, injen short ram intake, trunk spoiler, spyder smoked projector led headlights, stage 2 dogbone insert. Others are cosmetic but I'm putting down 193hp with 250 torque. Though I have not yet got it dyno'ed to see how legit those numbers are but that's what I'm putting down according to my tuning program. I'm waiting for a downpipe to be made but I have read gulf downpipe will fit our jetta. I'm in talks with hpa motorsports and 42 dd on their professional opinion or if they have test fit one yet. But yes unfortunately for our 1.4 not much is available. Everybody wants to mod gti or 1.8. I'm opposite, I wanna start small and build it up, not get a head start with a decent powerful car already and slap a couple bolt ons and say I built it.










well here it is there even a video 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Rabbitjoker said:


> I've had my 2016 1.4 since may 2016. In that time I have gotten a custom straight pipe cat back, forge motorsports boost pipe upgrade with blow off valve, dieselgeek short shifter, p3 multi gauge, racechip tune, injen short ram intake, trunk spoiler, spyder smoked projector led headlights, stage 2 dogbone insert. Others are cosmetic but I'm putting down 193hp with 250 torque. Though I have not yet got it dyno'ed to see how legit those numbers are but that's what I'm putting down according to my tuning program. I'm waiting for a downpipe to be made but I have read gulf downpipe will fit our jetta. I'm in talks with hpa motorsports and 42 dd on their professional opinion or if they have test fit one yet. But yes unfortunately for our 1.4 not much is available. Everybody wants to mod gti or 1.8. I'm opposite, I wanna start small and build it up, not get a head start with a decent powerful car already and slap a couple bolt ons and say I built it.


How long uve had racechip tune? One ? Two or ultimate? How hard it goes? Any problems so far? Is it better than unitronic?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seesir (Aug 3, 2016)

Not sure if this is on here yet or if it works for our cars but https://www.x-ph.com/wagner-intercooler-competition-intercooler-kit-vag-1-4-tsi/ there's this intercooler


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

seesir said:


> Not sure if this is on here yet or if it works for our cars but https://www.x-ph.com/wagner-intercooler-competition-intercooler-kit-vag-1-4-tsi/ there's this intercooler
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They said that it will fit an Mk6 Jetta 1.4t so I asked what u do with the old ones dump it and couple the water lines? They haven't responded but if anyone do this mod let us know and if it's actually worth it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

Poetic50 said:


> They said that it will fit an Mk6 Jetta 1.4t so I asked what u do with the old ones dump it and couple the water lines? They haven't responded but if anyone do this mod let us know and if it's actually worth it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is not for our 1.4t. We have air to water. Coolant runing through intake manifold. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Yeah it's true I just found out is for the twin charger 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Rabbitjoker said:


> I've had my 2016 1.4 since may 2016. In that time I have gotten a custom straight pipe cat back, forge motorsports boost pipe upgrade with blow off valve, dieselgeek short shifter, p3 multi gauge, racechip tune, injen short ram intake, trunk spoiler, spyder smoked projector led headlights, stage 2 dogbone insert. Others are cosmetic but I'm putting down 193hp with 250 torque. Though I have not yet got it dyno'ed to see how legit those numbers are but that's what I'm putting down according to my tuning program. I'm waiting for a downpipe to be made but I have read gulf downpipe will fit our jetta. I'm in talks with hpa motorsports and 42 dd on their professional opinion or if they have test fit one yet. But yes unfortunately for our 1.4 not much is available. Everybody wants to mod gti or 1.8. I'm opposite, I wanna start small and build it up, not get a head start with a decent powerful car already and slap a couple bolt ons and say I built it.


Have you tried the boost pipe from eBay? I'm about to pull the trigger but I'm not sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbitjoker (Sep 14, 2016)

Poetic50 said:


> Rabbitjoker said:
> 
> 
> > I've had my 2016 1.4 since may 2016. In that time I have gotten a custom straight pipe cat back, forge motorsports boost pipe upgrade with blow off valve, dieselgeek short shifter, p3 multi gauge, racechip tune, injen short ram intake, trunk spoiler, spyder smoked projector led headlights, stage 2 dogbone insert. Others are cosmetic but I'm putting down 193hp with 250 torque. Though I have not yet got it dyno'ed to see how legit those numbers are but that's what I'm putting down according to my tuning program. I'm waiting for a downpipe to be made but I have read gulf downpipe will fit our jetta. I'm in talks with hpa motorsports and 42 dd on their professional opinion or if they have test fit one yet. But yes unfortunately for our 1.4 not much is available. Everybody wants to mod gti or 1.8. I'm opposite, I wanna start small and build it up, not get a head start with a decent powerful car already and slap a couple bolt ons and say I built it.
> ...


I have the racechip ultimate connect. It was roughly over $600. Bluetooth capable with realtime stats. You can adjust between 3 stages, eco, sport or race. I have yet to try and other tunes due to they flash ecu and I'm still under warranty. Plus racechip was the only one I fou d that raises your hp to nearly 200hp in 1 shot. You need stage 1+ or stage 2 for that from any other company, plus your forced to buy extra parts like downpipe, intercooler etc. Not with racechip, and they are a German manufacturer. What better than a German tune on a German car?!


----------



## Rabbitjoker (Sep 14, 2016)

Poetic50 said:


> Rabbitjoker said:
> 
> 
> > I've had my 2016 1.4 since may 2016. In that time I have gotten a custom straight pipe cat back, forge motorsports boost pipe upgrade with blow off valve, dieselgeek short shifter, p3 multi gauge, racechip tune, injen short ram intake, trunk spoiler, spyder smoked projector led headlights, stage 2 dogbone insert. Others are cosmetic but I'm putting down 193hp with 250 torque. Though I have not yet got it dyno'ed to see how legit those numbers are but that's what I'm putting down according to my tuning program. I'm waiting for a downpipe to be made but I have read gulf downpipe will fit our jetta. I'm in talks with hpa motorsports and 42 dd on their professional opinion or if they have test fit one yet. But yes unfortunately for our 1.4 not much is available. Everybody wants to mod gti or 1.8. I'm opposite, I wanna start small and build it up, not get a head start with a decent powerful car already and slap a couple bolt ons and say I built it.
> ...


No I purchased the whole kit from forge motorsports. Crappy part is I got the very first prototype of it. The one you guys have pictures has been tweaked a bit. It comes with upgraded boost pipe, blow off valve with extra springs. To either go lower or higher in boost. I'm running 17 right now.


----------



## Jbrody11 (Dec 29, 2017)

Rabbit. Everyone talks about the Flash with Unitronic. My VW does not have a warranty because it was in water. I am with you Racechip gives you more Torque and HP. Why is everyone sold on the Flash over the RaceChip? I have been reading all the forums to see what I want to do first and found all your post and mods (I did the AEM over the weekend Intake not on board with BOV yet). Any idea why no one followed you to the Racechip?


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

Jbrody11 said:


> Rabbit. Everyone talks about the Flash with Unitronic. My VW does not have a warranty because it was in water. I am with you Racechip gives you more Torque and HP. Why is everyone sold on the Flash over the RaceChip? I have been reading all the forums to see what I want to do first and found all your post and mods (I did the AEM over the weekend Intake not on board with BOV yet). Any idea why no one followed you to the Racechip?


I would like to know more about the race chip as well. Considering its removable at will, i lile that better then a flash, but unitronic is a well known name so thats ultimately a reason i would go flash over piggyback.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbitjoker (Sep 14, 2016)

Jbrody11 said:


> Rabbit. Everyone talks about the Flash with Unitronic. My VW does not have a warranty because it was in water. I am with you Racechip gives you more Torque and HP. Why is everyone sold on the Flash over the RaceChip? I have been reading all the forums to see what I want to do first and found all your post and mods (I did the AEM over the weekend Intake not on board with BOV yet). Any idea why no one followed you to the Racechip?


Probably because everyone thinks APR is god. Which I will disagree with. If you look at all tunes available for our car, most of which are flash tunes. Which will void your warranty, which does leave shadow files so the dealership will find out and flashes don't get as much power as the racechip did. To get the power I did and torque i felt you'd have to go stage 2 on almost every single flash available. Mean while racechip leaves no shadow files. It doesn't tamper with ecu what so ever. Can send your car back to stock with a simple press of a button on the app. Switch between multiple stages, either eco, sport or race mode. Any issues with tune the company immediately responds within minutes and can easily fix any problem via wifi update.
I'm guessing it all comes down to not many People know about racechip. They only hear Apr, uni or revo. Which all have pros and cons but don't do nearly as well as racechip. But racechip is limited. They don't have a stage 2 or 3. Their tune has the power output of a stage 2 from any flash company. But that's it. Can't add anymore power, but, you can piggyback the tune with other box tunes that can be piggybacked.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

Rabbitjoker said:


> Probably because everyone thinks APR is god. Which I will disagree with. If you look at all tunes available for our car, most of which are flash tunes. Which will void your warranty, which does leave shadow files so the dealership will find out and flashes don't get as much power as the racechip did. To get the power I did and torque i felt you'd have to go stage 2 on almost every single flash available. Mean while racechip leaves no shadow files. It doesn't tamper with ecu what so ever. Can send your car back to stock with a simple press of a button on the app. Switch between multiple stages, either eco, sport or race mode. Any issues with tune the company immediately responds within minutes and can easily fix any problem via wifi update.
> I'm guessing it all comes down to not many People know about racechip. They only hear Apr, uni or revo. Which all have pros and cons but don't do nearly as well as racechip. But racechip is limited. They don't have a stage 2 or 3. Their tune has the power output of a stage 2 from any flash company. But that's it. Can't add anymore power, but, you can piggyback the tune with other box tunes that can be piggybacked.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Unfortunately we cant get apr here in the states and I havent read any reveiws on revo yet. Uni seems to be the way everyone goes here in the states. Ive heard that even though the the piggybacks are removable they still leave trails in the ecu. Not sure. Just what ive read. Id really like to try out race chip. It doesnt seem like enough people are using it yet over here for me to trust it. When im ready in a few months to tune Ill research more on the revo and race chip and see if anything has changed. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbitjoker (Sep 14, 2016)

LickThePenny said:


> Unfortunately we cant get apr here in the states and I havent read any reveiws on revo yet. Uni seems to be the way everyone goes here in the states. Ive heard that even though the the piggybacks are removable they still leave trails in the ecu. Not sure. Just what ive read. Id really like to try out race chip. It doesnt seem like enough people are using it yet over here for me to trust it. When im ready in a few months to tune Ill research more on the revo and race chip and see if anything has changed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Apr has a couple tiny tunes for our vehicle but yes it's basically R.O.W. racechip is German engineering. What better than German engineering in a German car lol you'll be happy with racechip. I was gonna go revo until I seen stage 1 and 2 don't really have any significant gains.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jbrody11 (Dec 29, 2017)

Rabbitjoker said:


> Apr has a couple tiny tunes for our vehicle but yes it's basically R.O.W. racechip is German engineering. What better than German engineering in a German car lol you'll be happy with racechip. I was gonna go revo until I seen stage 1 and 2 don't really have any significant gains.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Thanks again. Yeah, I think you sold me. It's not a cost thing because they are all about the same. And for me, it's not a warranty thing either because mine is already voided. So its bang for the buck and that is definitely the racechip. Thanks again!


----------



## Havox (Mar 8, 2017)

Rabbitjoker said:


> Apr has a couple tiny tunes for our vehicle but yes it's basically R.O.W. racechip is German engineering. What better than German engineering in a German car lol you'll be happy with racechip. I was gonna go revo until I seen stage 1 and 2 don't really have any significant gains.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Have you seen any changes in efficiency? Just curious?


----------



## peterschiffer (Feb 23, 2018)

Havox said:


> Have you seen any changes in efficiency? Just curious?


I have the CPA Chiptuning Nitro piggyback installed on mine and it does work as expected. About 0.5 - 1mpg improvement when I drive normal but that's not how I typically run it. haha Just got points in Virginia though.


----------



## ericgohsw (Feb 5, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> They said that it will fit an Mk6 Jetta 1.4t so I asked what u do with the old ones dump it and couple the water lines? They haven't responded but if anyone do this mod let us know and if it's actually worth it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Any news yet?


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

ericgohsw said:


> Any news yet?


It’s for the Mk5 Golf and Jetta 1.4 Twincharger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baltimore_Photography (Aug 8, 2018)

Rabbitjoker said:


> I have the racechip ultimate connect. It was roughly over $600. Bluetooth capable with realtime stats. You can adjust between 3 stages, eco, sport or race. I have yet to try and other tunes due to they flash ecu and I'm still under warranty. Plus racechip was the only one I fou d that raises your hp to nearly 200hp in 1 shot. You need stage 1+ or stage 2 for that from any other company, plus your forced to buy extra parts like downpipe, intercooler etc. Not with racechip, and they are a German manufacturer. What better than a German tune on a German car?!


I was looking at getting the racechip ultimate but when choosing an option there are 2 different 1.4t options and I’m not sure which is the one I should choose


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baltimore_Photography (Aug 8, 2018)

Baltimore_Photography said:


> I was looking at getting the racechip ultimate but when choosing an option there are 2 different 1.4t options and I’m not sure which is the one I should choose
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterschiffer (Feb 23, 2018)

Baltimore_Photography said:


> I was looking at getting the racechip ultimate but when choosing an option there are 2 different 1.4t options and I’m not sure which is the one I should choose
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Don't do it. I had one at some point and returned. Here's why.

Their app breaks when updates are released for our smartphones. Look at the Android and Apple store ratings of the app. Rendering your device useless and making it a brick
They ship out of Germany and there is no US support. Support in Germany is extremely slow and they don't care once they have your money.
Recently they replaced their Ultimate chip with that GTS. They downgraded the Ultimate power and gave the "new" chip the same power the old one had and charge more. You can see that posted in old Facebook comments they had on their page. Who does that shady business, really?
They have no dyno chart backing up their hp claims.

I mentioned a different chip earlier in this thread but won't repeat it. Compare those two. Send them emails and you will see that responses between the two are vastly different. Then decide.


----------



## Rabbitjoker (Sep 14, 2016)

Baltimore_Photography said:


> I was looking at getting the racechip ultimate but when choosing an option there are 2 different 1.4t options and I’m not sure which is the one I should choose
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you mean? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Baltimore_Photography (Aug 8, 2018)

Rabbitjoker said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbitjoker (Sep 14, 2016)

peterschiffer said:


> Don't do it. I had one at some point and returned. Here's why.
> 
> Their app breaks when updates are released for our smartphones. Look at the Android and Apple store ratings of the app. Rendering your device useless and making it a brick
> They ship out of Germany and there is no US support. Support in Germany is extremely slow and they don't care once they have your money.
> ...


I dont know why your bad mouthing them. I had a great experience with them! Quick as hell to respond if I had any issues, which I only had 1 during the install. And I definitely felt the gains! The app never once faulted for me. It worked like a charm. And German company for a German car!!! I was extremely pleased with the product are so are many many many people. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbitjoker (Sep 14, 2016)

Baltimore_Photography said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe the jetta 1.4 is 1390. The other is overseas engine. 
Dont let one bad apple ruin your choice. You'll be quite happy with racechip. I never had any issues what so ever. And the fact you can turn it off for dealership maintenance so you dont void warranty is amazing! I really enjoyed mine alot. I however cannot speak for their new products. I paid over $600 for mine. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## peterschiffer (Feb 23, 2018)

Hey there. Just stating facts. After all we drive an economy vehicle and at least I want to spend my money wisely. VW does not downgrade our engine power when they release a new model year. Why would it be acceptable when racechip does it with their chip? If you are not bothered by getting a product which gets detuned later it’s your money ..
The cpa chip I got after that ordeal is also made in Germany but they also are in the US and have lifetime warranty with a free migration.


----------



## Grimwolfsburg (Apr 13, 2018)

peterschiffer said:


> Hey there. Just stating facts. After all we drive an economy vehicle and at least I want to spend my money wisely. VW does not downgrade our engine power when they release a new model year. Why would it be acceptable when racechip does it with their chip? If you are not bothered by getting a product which gets detuned later it’s your money ..
> The cpa chip I got after that ordeal is also made in Germany but they also are in the US and have lifetime warranty with a free migration.


By any chance you have a link about that CPA chip?


----------



## blurryeyes (Sep 14, 2018)

Unless you are putting more air volume through the turbo putting that huge intercooler is going to increase your lag very noticeably.

I installed a mishimoto J line intercooler in preparation before putting in a hybrid turbo and the lag was there since the first minute. After the turbo was replaced with the hybrid one then the spooling came back to near stock levels. 

This is what the install looks like in my mk7 golf with the intercooler "upside down" for better fitment and yes, the stock watercooler for the intake manifold was taken out and the water lines coupled. You could leave the watercooler there but at that point it will just become a restriction in the intake path so I decided to leave it out.

EDIT: I could've sworn that there was a post with a link to a wagner intercooler just above mine. Weird.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

blurryeyes said:


> Unless you are putting more air volume through the turbo putting that huge intercooler is going to increase your lag very noticeably.
> 
> I installed a mishimoto J line intercooler in preparation before putting in a hybrid turbo and the lag was there since the first minute. After the turbo was replaced with the hybrid one then the spooling came back to near stock levels.
> 
> ...


Where did you get that??









Sent from my Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Cherb32 said:


> Where did you get that??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can get it from RTMG .
https://www.tmg-performance.com/products/intercooler/watercooler-1-4-tsi-ea211.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blurryeyes (Sep 14, 2018)

Cherb32 said:


> Where did you get that??





Yeah, it's the watercooler block plate from RTMG, it's basically just a "lid" for when you take out the water aircooler. No leaks whatsoever so it's a good fit.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

blurryeyes said:


> Yeah, it's the watercooler block plate from RTMG, it's basically just a "lid" for when you take out the water aircooler. No leaks whatsoever so it's a good fit.


Which lines did you exactly couple? There’s 3 lines to the water cooler 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blurryeyes (Sep 14, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> Which lines did you exactly couple? There’s 3 lines to the water cooler
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All three using a t fitting. One is a line from the radiator to the cooler, one of them is a return to the radiator and the third one was a continuation from the radiator to the rest of the elements that need cooling (I think it connects to the turbo cooling lines) so I figured that by coupling them the only thing that I'm doing is dumping "cooler" water to the final return to the radiator instead of the comparatively hotter water coming out of the original watercooler. 

You can cancel the return but that's a bit more involved than just putting the coupler there.


----------



## Kessel00 (Jun 17, 2019)

what's your HP output now with the hybrid turbo?


----------



## blurryeyes (Sep 14, 2018)

Kessel00 said:


> what's your HP output now with the hybrid turbo?


I haven't dyno it yet and I'm still using the JB4 map1 but, if RTMG is to be believed, with a proper custom tune it should be good for about 230hp which puts it on stock gti territory on a lighter package. I'll try to get that done in the next month or so as I also have a pending Peloquin LSD install. This is just a fun track car project.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

blurryeyes said:


> I haven't dyno it yet and I'm still using the JB4 map1 but, if RTMG is to be believed, with a proper custom tune it should be good for about 230hp which puts it on stock gti territory on a lighter package. I'll try to get that done in the next month or so as I also have a pending Peloquin LSD install. This is just a fun track car project.


LSD??? Yes!!! Seems like another mod to the car. Mine is just a daily with few mods bolt ons and tune and music box for like 1k watts sub system. Nothing big but it’s my fun daily.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blurryeyes (Sep 14, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> LSD??? Yes!!! Seems like another mod to the car. Mine is just a daily with few mods bolt ons and tune and music box for like 1k watts sub system. Nothing big but it’s my fun daily.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the one that I got https://www.cascadegerman.com/product/02j498005b/ as my Golf pairs the EA211 engine with a 6speed manual transmission 02S. Maybe if you have a 6speed manual the transmission is the same, you can check it on the driver side wheel, the transmission code can be seen right behind the brake rotor.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

blurryeyes said:


> This is the one that I got https://www.cascadegerman.com/product/02j498005b/ as my Golf pairs the EA211 engine with a 6speed manual transmission 02S. Maybe if you have a 6speed manual the transmission is the same, you can check it on the driver side wheel, the transmission code can be seen right behind the brake rotor.


Oh yeah the Golf is one Gen ahead of the Jetta so the Mk7 Golf has the 6 speed manual while the Mk6 Jetta has the 5 speed manual. Damn that sucks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clv3 (Aug 16, 2013)

Is all the intercooler and hybrid turbo stuff on the mk7 golf able to work on a mk6 jetta probably a stupid question I just want to be sure.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## blurryeyes (Sep 14, 2018)

Clv3 said:


> Is all the intercooler and hybrid turbo stuff on the mk7 golf able to work on a mk6 jetta probably a stupid question I just want to be sure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


The piping for the intercooler might need to be different because the engine bays also are, but as far as I know, all turbo applications between EA211 variants (CHPA, CZDA, etc) are interchangeable.


----------



## Mk7 jetta gang (Apr 20, 2020)

Can you elaborate more on how you went about routing the coolant hoses once you installed the block off plate ??? How exactly did you tee it off can you provide a picture or diagram possibly? I’m really trying to go for a nice build and I want to make sure I do it right because I’m spending a lot of money. Also can I keep the stock turbo and stock oem ecu settings when doing this install ? And if so will my jetta run like stock??? Please help I will pay u. Is there anyway I can get into contact with you brother ? Thanks


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

Mk7 jetta gang said:


> Can you elaborate more on how you went about routing the coolant hoses once you installed the block off plate ??? How exactly did you tee it off can you provide a picture or diagram possibly? I’m really trying to go for a nice build and I want to make sure I do it right because I’m spending a lot of money. Also can I keep the stock turbo and stock oem ecu settings when doing this install ? And if so will my jetta run like stock??? Please help I will pay u. Is there anyway I can get into contact with you brother ? Thanks


Of course using the block off plates will require a new upgraded intercooler. The charge are will be cooler for longer unless you are running it hard in which case you might run into heat soak issues. Your car will run like stock. You can keep stock turbo. You can keep it stock but that is no fun. The intercooler will not provide a lot of increase in performance unless your tuned. If you have more questions. Do not reply to me here. Just reply to me on your own thread on this 1.4t forum so we can stay within the forums rules.


----------



## oasisqc (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

oasisqc said:


>


That’s helpful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BertoTSI (Dec 9, 2020)

Poetic50 said:


> Cts turbo intake looks sick and im planning on waiting for apr to release the stg 1 tune prob around summer. Also im planning on cutting off both rear and mid mufflers and installing a flo pro twister resonator. I have a 2017 vw jetta 1.4t manual and its so much fun. Also if u go to ecs tuning there is lots of upgrade parts as springs and coilovers as well as lil stuff...Ecs tuning has lots of parts for literally everything on it. Hope this helps
> 
> Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


I also have the same car & lots of fun but no mods yet. What mods do you have on yours ?


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

BertoTSI said:


> I also have the same car & lots of fun but no mods yet. What mods do you have on yours ?


Join the EA211 group on Facebook. Mostly Everyone there’s is modded and tuned


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

The best mod is the driver mod  

My buddy and I have beaten stock GTIs/GLIs and a couple 350zs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

zfleish7 said:


> picked up a 2016 1.4L jetta a few months back and have had absolutely no luck finding aftermarket parts myself so I have decided to rely upon current VW owners/experts. Everything that I want to modify has to deal with the engine such as intake, intercooler, exhaust, chipping, etc. The only things I've been able to "modify" was that I put a Carbon Fiber rear spoiler lip on the trunk which looks pretty sharp. The other thing that I did was 20% tint all the way around. Its black on black so it make it look more sleek. However I am a man in need of POWER!! Can anyone help point me in the right direction for engine/exhaust mods. I have found just about everything for a 2016 Jetta with a 1.8L but nothing for the 1.4L. Also if you have any modifications done to your vehicle I would love to see pictures of how they turned out. I am new to this forum so I'm hoping for the most part people will be helpful and friendly!


I have IS Turbo adapter plates for sale, to run any of the IS turbos 12, 20, or 38.


----------



## Bankstonusmc (May 19, 2021)

blurryeyes said:


> Unless you are putting more air volume through the turbo putting that huge intercooler is going to increase your lag very noticeably.
> 
> I installed a mishimoto J line intercooler in preparation before putting in a hybrid turbo and the lag was there since the first minute. After the turbo was replaced with the hybrid one then the spooling came back to near stock levels.
> 
> ...


We’re your intercooler pipes custom done by you or did you find them some where ??


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

Bro you know no one makes a kit lol


----------



## ozone377 (Mar 3, 2021)

I have a MK7 Jetta. Which of those flanges can I use?


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

ozone377 said:


> I have a MK7 Jetta. Which of those flanges can I use?


It's the same flange in each picture, and yes it will work for mk7


----------



## ozone377 (Mar 3, 2021)

Joey1.4T said:


> It's the same flange in each picture, and yes it will work for mk7


How do I but 1?


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

ozone377 said:


> How do I but 1?


Hit me up on FB Joey Zeunert


----------



## ozone377 (Mar 3, 2021)

Buy 1?


----------



## ozone377 (Mar 3, 2021)

Ok


----------

